# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Du lịch Sapa: Vé xe Hà Nội – Sapa; LH: 0983 66 11 70

## thuhuong12

Chìm trong làn mây bồng bềnh thị trấn Sa Pa như một thành phố trong sương huyền ảo, vẽ lên một bức tranh sơn thủy hữu tình. Nơi đây, có thứ tài nguyên vô giá đó là khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ, mang nhiều sắc thái đa dạng. Phong cảnh thiên nhiên của Sa Pa được kết hợp với sức sáng tạo của con người cùng với địa hình của núi đồi, màu xanh của rừng, như bức tranh có sự sắp xếp theo một bố cục hài hoà tạo nên một vùng có nhiều cảnh sắc thơ mộng hấp dẫn. Bạn đã sắn sàng đến với vùng đất tuyệt vời này chưa? Chỉ với 300.000 đ/vé là bạn đã có một chuyến đi khám phá Sapa đầy thú vị.

*Giá Hà Nội – Sapa: 300.000 đ/vé*
*Giá Sapa – Hà Nội: 300.000 đ/vé
*
*Lịch trình chạy xe Sao Việt tuyến Hà Nội – Sapa 2013
*
- *Từ Hà  Nội đi Sapa*: Xe khởi hành lúc 7h00 – 8h00 – 9h00 – 18h0 – 19h30 – 21h00 tại bến xe Mỹ Đình, số 7 Phạm Văn Đồng, 789 Giải Phóng
- *Từ Sapa về Hà Nội*: Xe khởi hành lúc 8h00 – 9h00 – 18h00 tại 069 Xuân Viên – Sapa

*Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết tham khảo* tại đây

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN QUỐC TẾ TINH NHUỆ - Phòng vé xe Hoàng Long*
Địa chỉ: *Số 645 Hoàng Hoa Thám – Ba Đình – Hà  Nội* (gần chợ Bưởi)
Điện thoại*: 0983.66.11.70;    0903.224.808;    0916.900.946;*
Website:  http://Xekhachchatluongcao.com


*Xem thêm*
-  Vé xe khách Hà Nội – Cát Bà:
Xekhachchatluongcao.com - _Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý khách!_

----------


## thuhuong12

Ai ghé ngang up phụ nha. Thanks!!!

----------


## thuhuong12

up lên nào

----------


## thuhuong12

Xekhachchatluongcao.com - Sự lựa chọn an toàn cho chuyến đi của bạn!!

----------


## thuhuong12

up...........

----------


## thuhuong12

up.........

----------

